# Tablas de carreta



## Vanda

Neste contexto de madeira, o que exatamente é carreta?

_Tablas de carreta de pino recuperadas._


O dicionário diz carreta como tradução, mas continuo na dúvida se se refere mesmo a uma carreta:
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/carreta


Minha intuição diz que são aquelas carroças e as tais tábuas são para fazer as carretas/carroças....


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

.


Você teria um contexto mais amplo no texto?

Iben Xavier


.


----------



## Vanda

Não. É apenas um catálogo sobre madeira. Essa é a descrição de um dos tipos de madeira que é vendido pela empresa.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Não sei pessoalmente o que é. Nunca ouvi falar e não achei referencias em lugar nenhum e me parece estranho como produto de linha vendido por uma empresa, para pensar na sua intuiçao. Lamento, mas vou continuar a procurar uma resposta.

*Iben Xavier*


----------



## Vanda

A empresa é francesa e faz pisos de madeira para casas. 
Entre os vários tipos de tábuas que oferecem existe a descrição desse que coloquei lá em cima, numa planilha de excel com a descrição e os preços. Daí fiquei sem saber. A única coisa que pude pensar é que além de fornecerem os pisos, as madeiras para os pisos, também oferecem madeira para carroças...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> A empresa é francesa e faz pisos de madeira para casas.
> Entre os vários tipos de tábuas que oferecem existe a descrição desse que coloquei lá em cima, numa planilha de excel com a descrição e os preços. Daí fiquei sem saber. A única coisa que pude pensar é que além de fornecerem os pisos, as madeiras para os pisos, também oferecem madeira para carroças...


 
Na Europa? Dificilmente. E também não posso pensar que atualmente ainda existam carretas velhas na Europa, de onde possam ser recuperadas tábuas de madeira em volume expressivo para fazer parte de um catálogo.


----------



## Vanda

Por  isso eu insisto: europeus o que é a tal carreta?


> Tablas de carreta de cedro recuperadas.
> Su disponibilidad varía. Por favor consultarnos antes de ordenar.



Como podem ver a especialidade da empresa é trabalhar com antiguidades e restauração.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Vanda said:


> Por isso eu insisto: europeus o que é a tal carreta?
> 
> 
> Como podem ver a especialidade da empresa é trabalhar com antiguidades e restauração.


 
Se eu estivesse fazendo a tradução, me inclinaria por carreta.

*Iben Xavier*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Por isso eu insisto: europeus o que é a tal carreta?
> 
> 
> Como podem ver a especialidade da empresa é trabalhar com antiguidades e restauração.


Neste caso pode realmente ser "tábuas de pinho de carreta" recuperadas. Mas pra mim não faz sentido. Nem no Brasil (vide por exemplo, em Minas, celeiro das antiguidades) a gente acha tábuas de carreta recuperadas. De piso, de janelas, de estrutura, sem dúvida.

Europeus, socorro!!!


----------



## Vanda

Claro que acha! E são caríssimas depois de restauradas, pois tem arquitetos construindo mansões com materiais restaurados - ecologicamente correto virou moda cara!


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Vanda said:


> Claro que acha! E são caríssimas depois de restauradas, pois tem arquitetos construindo mansões com materiais restaurados - ecologicamente correto virou moda cara!


 
Também as rodas das carretas são restauradas como MESAS

*Iben Xavier*


----------



## Mangato

Tens o original francês?    

Achei _*mesas de carreta* _em francês_ *tables de charrete,*  mesa de rodas_

Uma carreta é isso


----------



## Vanda

Sim, MG, carreta é a mesma coisa nas duas línguas... Acredito mesmo que sejam tábuas recuperadas dos lados das carretas.


----------

